# Large Touch Screens anyone?



## composerguy78 (Aug 22, 2016)

Has anyone tried a touch screen with Logic? 

I was looking at this awesome setup in this video here and I am tempted to buy the same Dell Touch screen but I am curious to know what the performance is like and it if would be good enough to use in real time, ie. doing filter fades, etc in time to the music smoothly. It looks good in the video and I have asked Andy what the performance is like so I await to hear back, just wondering if anyone else is using this kind of touch screen control?


----------



## eqcollector (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello!

I've been using iiyama 24'' touchscreen monitor with 10 touch points and from my own experience, its more than awesome, simply love it! 
If you decide to go with them, you won't go wrong for sure.
http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/touchscreens/all/#/filter/display/view:tiles


----------



## composerguy78 (Aug 22, 2016)

Much appreciated thx!!

Do you use for automation etc?


----------



## eqcollector (Aug 22, 2016)

No problem!
Not too much, for automation I would suggest the 'real' thing better.
All in all, with touch screen you'll have 'adapting' period, its going to be a bit tricky in the beginning, but when you
get used to it, workflow will definitively feel more natural!


----------



## samphony (Aug 22, 2016)

Do you use it on Mac or PC?




eqcollector said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been using iiyama 24'' touchscreen monitor with 10 touch points and from my own experience, its more than awesome, simply love it!
> If you decide to go with them, you won't go wrong for sure.
> http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/touchscreens/all/#/filter/display/view:tiles


----------



## eqcollector (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm using it with PC.


----------



## composerguy78 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks very much. Is there any difference between this and the Dell ones do you think? These Dell ones also support 10 touch points but are noticeably cheaper.

F


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 25, 2016)

I tried the dell under Mac os ad usedUniversal Pointer Device Driver (UPDD) to be able to use the touch screen. Of course it does work under win 10 , however running el capitan does cause issues that the touch screen from dell using UPDD not work. That was around July, may and really hope so change when apple updates their USB core


----------



## composerguy78 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ah, I see. Thank you so much for all your help with this!
Much appreciated.

Felix


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like in the video Andy Gray is using Logic with his touch screens. Anyone know how he gets them working with Macs? Seems like it works smooth and great in the video. I was under the impression that touchscreen integration wasn't really there yet for OSX. Would love to try that!!


----------



## composerguy78 (Aug 30, 2016)

I think it's just a driver download.


----------



## samphony (Sep 2, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Looks like in the video Andy Gray is using Logic with his touch screens. Anyone know how he gets them working with Macs? Seems like it works smooth and great in the video. I was under the impression that touchscreen integration wasn't really there yet for OSX. Would love to try that!!



This site provides drivers for Mac. Slate uses their drivers too.

https://touch-base.com/documentation/UPDDMacOSXQuickInstallationGuide.htm

http://touch-base.com/documentation/MacOSXPlatformNotesV5.htm


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 3, 2016)

Under Mac as flagged before
*Touch Controllers*
This section lists any issues or specialities we have encountered with touch controllers:


*Mac OS X El Capitan*
The new release of Mac OS X 10.11 has caused some issues with a number of touch controllers as follows.

*PLEASE NOTE AS OF AUG 2016 WE HAVE FOUND A SOLUTION TO THE 10.11 ISSUES DISCUSSED BELOW. There was a bug in the controller’s firmware when processing the Remote_Wake up function request from 10.11. We now disable this function within the device such that 10.11 does not send the RW command.*


Acer T2n2Hx

The Acer T232 and T272 series of touch monitors still work in 10.11 and still send out HID multi-touch data packets but will only report the one touch, irrespective of the number of stylus in use. It also only sends the touch data in short bursts, without any pen up notification. There is also a possibility that in some cases data is only sent when the touch leaves the screen – all very strange!




Dell P2n14T

The Dell P2314T and P2714T stop working in 10.11. We have conducted extensive investigation into this issue and have concluded that the built in USB hub seems to be the main culprit and is not correctly initialised by the low level USB interface and enters a low power state – in affect turned off!

We are hoping that a minor release of 10.11 may correct this issue. If not then in Mar 2016 we hope to release a new Mac driver using a different interface at which point we intend to experiment further to see if there is anything we can do to invoke touch to start working.


Dell 2240T

When using the Weida HiTech, not the AS chipset.


ELO 1502L

When using the AS chipset – not the SiS chipset.


Philips 231C5T

Also known as the Phillips SmoothTouch.


Viewsonic TD2340

This monitor may also be affected by 10.11


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for that info, guys. I'm going to be revamping my setup over the coming months, as part of it really looking forward to integrating a touch screen monitor off to the side for cc data etc. I had gotten in touch with Andy Gray's manager and he confirmed that it's the Touch-base driver he's using.

Thanks!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anybody know if UPDD runs under MaOS 10.12 - Sierra?
Their homepage isn't very actual...


----------



## composerguy78 (Jan 19, 2017)

I should think so. You should call and request a license, a single license is available by request. You can ask Dave over there, he can tell you.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 19, 2017)

For mac download a try version and test it
http://touch-base.com/download.asp


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for the answers, composerguy78 and Thorsten!
I've written a mail, but no answer yet...
Therefore i'm hesitating with buying the touchscreen...
Actually, i still use Yosemite, but sooner or later there will be the need to update (Logic 10.3 just came out...), and of course i want to be sure that the touchscreen will still work.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 19, 2017)

I did order from amazon a dell and could not get it to work under capitan, never tried it under the current os version


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok, this would mean that it's rather unlikely that it works with Sierra.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 20, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did order from amazon a dell and could not get it to work under capitan, never tried it under the current os version



Thorsten, i received an email from Touch-Base yesterday. They wrote that updd works with Sierra.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 20, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Thorsten, i received an email from Touch-Base yesterday. They wrote that updd works with Sierra.


thank you for letting me know


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jan 20, 2017)

This:


----------

